# Canadian Dog Owners..Have you heard of Actrium Dog Food, sold by Walmart?



## Mona (May 11, 2012)

I saw in Walmart yesterday, a brand of dog food I had not noticed in the past. It is called Actrium Holistic Chicken. (for adult dogs) I am wondering if any of you have tried it, or just automatically discount it because it is a "Walmart" type product and not a name brand?? I tried to research it online, but couldn't find a company site even to get any info from it. The first 2 ingredients are Chicken, Chicken meal. (if that matters) It is really quite expensive, at nearly $50.00 a bag plus taxes, and that is only for a 30# bag!

I remember a few years back, some of you had posted a link to a web site that had the ingredients/analysis of all the different types of dog foods. Does anyone still have that link?? I'd like to look this up to see if I can learn anything more about it.

*EDITED TO ADD:* If I remember correctly, there was a list of something to know how good you food rated...like if it has this, add 2 points, if it has this, remove 5 points etc. Then at the end, based on the score, you would know if it was a quality food or not. Does anyone remember?? Found it! See next post.

Here is the bag and side lable for information purposes. From comparing it to the "points list" below in the next post, I get a minimum score of 111, so I am thinking it is a pretty high quality food. The images may be auto-resized so click on photo for the full sized version of each to help you read the info.


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2012)

I found the list/questionaire I was looking for! Am pasting it here:

How to grade your dog's food:

Start with a grade of 100:

1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points

2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points

3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points

5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewerâ€™s rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points

6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points

7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points

9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points

11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points

12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isnâ€™t allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points

14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isnâ€™t allergic to beef), subtract 1 point

15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:

1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points

2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points

3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points

4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points

5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points

7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points

8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points

9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points

10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point

11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point

12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point

13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

94-100+ = A

86-93 = B

78-85 = C

70-77 = D

<70 = F

Here are some foods that have already been scored....

Alpo Prime Cuts / Score 81 C

Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / Score 114 A+

Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+

Authority Harvest Baked Less Active / Score 93 B

Beowulf Back to Basics / Score 101 A+

Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F

Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / Score 83 C

Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / Score 106 A+

Burns Chicken and Brown Rice / Score 107 A+

Canidae / Score 112 A+

Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+

Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F

Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A

Diamond Performance / Score 85 C

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+

Dick Van Patten’s Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice / Score 106 A+

Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+

EaglePack Holistic / Score 102 A+

Eukanuba Adult / Score 81 C

Eukanuba Puppy / Score 79 C

Flint River Senior / Score 101 A+

Foundations / Score 106 A+

Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B

Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D

Innova Dog / Score 114 A+

Innova Evo / Score 114 A+

Innova Large Breed Puppy / Score 122 A+

Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+

Member’s Mark Chicken and Rice / Score 84 C

Merrick Wilderness Blend / Score 127 A+

Nature’s Recipe / Score 100 A

Nature’s Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / Score 116 A+

Nature’s Variety Raw Instinct / Score 122 A+

Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C

Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy / Score 101 A+

Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B

Nutro Max Adult / Score 93 B

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B

Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free / Score 86 B

Nutro Natural Choice Senior / Score 95 A

Nutro Ultra Adult / Score 104 A+

Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F

Premium Edge Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Adult Dry / Score 109 A+

Pro Nature Puppy / Score 80 C

Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / Score 94 A

Purina Benful / Score 17 F

Purina Dog / Score 62 F

Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F

Purina One Large Breed Puppy / Score 62 F

Royal Canin Boxer / Score 103 A+

Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+

Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F

Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F

Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A

Solid Gold / Score 99 A

Summit / Score 99 A

Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / Score 120 A+

Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+

Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2012)

Mary Lou, I got a minimum of 111 on the score, with the potential of possibly even 116, depending. In the question about "mill run grains", I didn't fully understand the question, so I deducted 15 points for 3 "grains" listed, but then later on in the points list, it said to ADD points for the ones I considered were ones I was supposed to deduct, so figured I made a mistake. Therefore I added 10 of the points back for sure, giving it 111, and if the 3rd grain was also one I should not have discounted, it would bringin it up even higher.

I did buy a bag and am going to start feeding it. I am thinking that maybe Walmart has hired the company to specially formulate this feed so they have it to offer to those that want something "better"?? I had no company to search, so I did search the toll free number listed on the bag to call if you were not satisfied with the product, and it came up with this: http://www.biobiscuit.com/en/index.html


----------



## Sonya (May 12, 2012)

Is this food only at walmarts in Canada do you know? Do you know where its processed?


----------



## dgrminis (May 12, 2012)

I googled it and it is made by Elmira Pet Products in Canada -- I did not find anywhere that said it was available in the US... Does sound like a high quality food though.


----------



## Sonya (May 12, 2012)

I dont want to change but yet I do...my brand was affected by the recall but not the formula....I sure wish my brand would stop using diamond processors, this latest recall is not the first time diamond has had problems. Last time was about 4 years ago and I think it was even worse than this latest episode. I hate to change as my dogs do very well on their current food....maybe I shouldnt jump the gun.


----------



## Sterling (May 12, 2012)

Here are just a couple of links to dog food info.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2012)

dgrminis said:


> I googled it and it is made by Elmira Pet Products in Canada -- I did not find anywhere that said it was available in the US... Does sound like a high quality food though.


I was not able to find that information anywhere. Can you please share the link that said that this company makes it?? Thank you.


----------



## Mona (May 13, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Is this food only at walmarts in Canada do you know? Do you know where its processed?


I don't believe it is available in the US Sonya. I can find no current info online about it at all, but all the earlier versions were apparently available at the Canadian Walmarts only. I believe it is processed in Canada (my bag says MADE IN CANADA), but I wonder if US Walmarts may have something similar available, maybe under a different name, as they do have a US contact.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to Walmart tommorrow to get my dog food, I'll look and see if we have it here on the east coast of good ole USA. Thought I saw something last week that said holistic, but walked by. I'll post tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## Mona (May 13, 2012)

I have not yet started feeding it, as I still have lots of my old stuff left. Maybe I'll open the bag and see if Monkey will like it or not. Abby will eat anything, but Monkey is a little more fussy. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mona (May 13, 2012)

OK Mary Lou...I just grabbed a handful and fed it Monkey, and then to Abby too. They both gobbled it right up! Here are photos to show you the size and what it looks like. They are plenty small enough for Toy Dogs. Monkey doesn't have all his teeth due to his being a hairless Crested (they don't get a seconded set) and he had no trouble chewing them up.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 15, 2012)

I just got home from my Walmart in USA and they don't carry it here. The food I saw last week was a new one by purina.


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 16, 2012)

Just saw this thread. I feed Fuller this food from Walmart and yes he does like it and I like the fact there is no corn, no soy, etc. etc. and of course it's not $70 a bag either like the Blue Buffalo ior the Wellness brand. Now having said that Fuller often likes to eat what we do, lol. I yell "supper" and the first one to come is the dog :0-). He does get fresh salmon and vegies on occasion. I don't give him any fresh chicken, for some reason it doesn't agree with his stomach if you know what I mean. I think you will be pleasantly surprised with this holistic dog food from Walmart. Buy a small bag to start so you can see if your dog will eat it. Don't forget to mix it together with his old food for a week or so until his stomach is totally adjusted to the change in food.


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2012)

Did you get the same kind as I got Mary Lou? There are different kinds.


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2012)

Yes, I'll say they must be too fussy! *<--* THIS statement in dog language = "My mama is a pushover and will give in to our every desire." LOL!!!

Our dogs get a BIT of what we eat after supper each night, IF there are scraps, but it is limited, and they will still eat their food. Either that or they'll go hungry until the next day. I know they are not going to starve from one day to the next, and if they do, it's their own dang fault! Hasn't happened yet though, through all our 30 or so years of dog ownership. LOL!!


----------



## dgrminis (May 19, 2012)

Mona said:


> I was not able to find that information anywhere. Can you please share the link that said that this company makes it?? Thank you.


Mona,

I am not sure what the site was anymore(if i find it I will post a link)... Sorry I didn't see this sooner... I just went to google and typed in ACTR1UM like it says on the photo you posted and it had several things that popped up -- I believe when I clicked on the link it didn't list the food under Actrium but under Holistic dry dog food... But the little blurb that google shows before you click to go to the link is where it said that it was made by that company



Good luck!


----------



## lakotta (Feb 19, 2020)

I love this food my dog has been on it for years does not need a lot the only problem is it being in stock


----------



## sandysundreamer (May 22, 2020)

lakotta said:


> I love this food my dog has been on it for years does not need a lot the only problem is it being in stock





lakotta said:


> I love this food my dog has been on it for years does not need a lot the only problem is it being in stock


Same here! My cocker spaniel s and 2 yorkies are on this food for over a year now and they do really well on It. Their fur grows well and I can't keep up to their nail growth so they are obviously getting good proteins and nutrition


----------



## Ronnie8u (Jul 1, 2020)

well it looks like another good product is coming off of the Walmart shelves. I have been feeding my dogs this food for over 10 years. I had a dog make it over 18 years on this food. She had seen a vet twice in her life once when another dog in my pack contracted a contagious soothing or other. (was more than 15 years ago cant remember) The secont time was to put her down at 18.75 years old. the las time I bought this food the price was down to 35 dollars a bag and the ticket said liquidation. the same thing happened with the boots I had been buying for work Wildsider (made by terra). The prices of these items must have been to competitive and they had to take them off of the market so the fat cats can continue to FU%^ the little guy feeding his or her dog. makes me SICK!!!


----------



## Kat Chapman (Aug 28, 2020)

Ronnie8u said:


> well it looks like another good product is coming off of the Walmart shelves. I have been feeding my dogs this food for over 10 years. I had a dog make it over 18 years on this food. She had seen a vet twice in her life once when another dog in my pack contracted a contagious soothing or other. (was more than 15 years ago cant remember) The secont time was to put her down at 18.75 years old. the las time I bought this food the price was down to 35 dollars a bag and the ticket said liquidation. the same thing happened with the boots I had been buying for work Wildsider (made by terra). The prices of these items must have been to competitive and they had to take them off of the market so the fat cats can continue to FU%^ the little guy feeding his or her dog. makes me SICK!!!


----------



## Kat Chapman (Aug 28, 2020)

Ive been feeding Actrium Holistic Large Breed for yrs too! I rescue GSDs. and needed a good food at a reasonable price ..The price was great and it was a quality food..with no corn or wheat. fillers or preservatives, ..Now theyve changed the ingredients.!! and the new white bag......Its now only 22% protein instead of 24% and 10 % fat instead of !2%...doesnt have cranberries,broccoli spinach.tumeric.cinnamin and the other ingredients it use to have,New bag doesnt show all the fruits and veges on it anymore,,just says "New Improved''..Cant find anywhere to comment on it somehow I ended up here..,My dogs dont like it! My friends 4 dogs are all having intestional issues..as in loose stool. and wont eat it without canned food mixed in,,Mine arent eating it either so whatever theyve done is major..cuz mine arent picky eaters!! Why change a good food?? Now what?? If anyone can recommend another similar Dog food Id appreciate it!!! Thanks


----------



## Elle (Sep 9, 2020)

Sonya said:


> I dont want to change but yet I do...my brand was affected by the recall but not the formula....I sure wish my brand would stop using diamond processors, this latest recall is not the first time diamond has had problems. Last time was about 4 years ago and I think it was even worse than this latest episode. I hate to change as my dogs do very well on their current food....maybe I shouldnt jump the gun.



I have tried to reach the company and they don't answer. My question was about the rebrand. I have a dog who was on the duck and sweet potato. She can't have chicken or any grains. Unfortunately the only food they make now is chicken based. I was a loyal customer but lately this company has lost customers and ratings. I am shopping for a more reputable company.


----------



## irayabasic (Oct 31, 2022)

Honestly, I didn't know that this dog food is also sold in Walmart. I don't go to Walmart to buy dog food. I have service dogs, and thanks to the Actrium dog food, they have started to gain a lot of weight, which is very good for a service dog. I found out about this food after completing an online service dog registration, and I started to get many benefits from it, such as this food. Even my dogs had a problem with getting fat, but after they started eating this food, I noticed some wonderful results.


----------



## Standards Equine (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm very cautious about the quantity of tomato in the product. Tomatoes can be toxic in high enough quantity... 








Tomatoes for Dogs: What's Safe and What's Not


Can dogs eat tomatoes? The answer is yes and no. Here are the important things to know about feeding tomatoes to your dog.




www.akc.org


----------

